# Grape Juice not fermenting



## tjsimon88 (Oct 24, 2011)

Currently I bought 2 6 gallon Buckets of fresh Barolo Juice, I added1 crushed camden tablet per gal (6 total per bucket) to kill of any wild yeast or bacteria, waited 40 hrs before I pitched the yeast and 24 hrs later no fermenting, did I put to many camden tablets in or did I pitch the yeast to soon. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 24, 2011)

You don't mention what yeast you used or the temperature of the must or surrounding room. Those would help, but give it a bit more time and I bet it will be vigorously bubbling away soon. 40 hours certainly is long enough to wait, so I doubt it is that.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 24, 2011)

If you decide to pitch more yeast make a starter with it. I take some water add a little sugar to it, add a little nutrient, and a little energizer. Make sure your yeasties are good!!!!

BOB


----------



## tjsimon88 (Oct 24, 2011)

tjsimon88 said:


> I used a Patuer Red yeast. Ilive in Michigan and my room is in the basement, it is a little cooler down there but I never had any issues before when I was fermenting the same wine with the same yeast. I might move them upstairs to warm them up and might and some more yeast.


----------



## robie (Oct 24, 2011)

The nice thing about using a yeast starter is that there is no guess work concerning whether or not the yeast are viable. If they are not, you will know it within about 30 minutes from when you put the yeast in the starter liquid.


----------



## John Prince (Oct 24, 2011)

George sells a brew belt. I bought some and it helps to warm up your bucket.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are not monitoring temps then it may be a few degrees cooler and jjust a few can a big difference!


----------



## Brent2489 (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally, I always keep the bucket up in the kitchen for the first 10 or so days and then once in the carboy I move downstairs to the bar to sit and rest for a couple of months. This keeps it in the 70-76 degree range before lowering into the upper 60's. Although in Atlanta in the summer sometimes the bar (lower level, not below ground) will still be in the mid 70's. I have had very good luck with this process.


----------



## lieu (Oct 27, 2011)

You might want to check the sg just for s&gs. I just did the same thing with 2 buckets of juice, waited and waited not seeing any fermentation. I checked the sg a few days later only to find out that there was fermentation happening. The temp of the must was around 69/70. I did put a brew belt on then the fermentation was obvious although not vigerous like I have experienced with the few kits I have done.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 27, 2011)

That seems like a lot of k-meta. How about a good stir and maybe let it breath for a while. And if need be make a fresh starter. There are tougher yeasts available.


----------



## GreenOliveTree (Nov 2, 2011)

testing


----------



## andy123 (Nov 30, 2011)

SPAMMERS




homebrew spammers?lol


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 30, 2011)

Web/forum programmer doing a test post.



andy123 said:


> SPAMMERS
> 
> 
> 
> homebrew spammers?lol


----------

